# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Ludwigia brevipes



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Ludwigia brevipes

*Some information:*
Light: Medium - High

Growth: Can be medium to very fast, depending on the light level.

Pruning: Snip off older, yellowing leaves.

Specials: Nothing really. This plant is very straightforward and hassle-free.

Experiences:One of my favorite stem plants. It has this reddish-hue with a slight hint of yellow on an already nicely shaped green leaf. A great plant to have when wanting to create a layering effect utitlizing different colored plants. Growth can stop for a while, if excessive pruning is done. But it should bounce right back after a couple of days. It does so much better when supplied with fertilizers. I dose mine daily in a smaller quantity. And once the plant has been acclimatized to this regime, they will proliferate.

Planting: Cut and replant. Push into the substrate. The stems are pretty strong so one can even use his hands. I find that gives me a better control on some of my tougher plants.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Is this a stronger plant than Stargrass?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

If by stronger, you mean the texture then yes! This plant feels just like other Ludwigia spp, particularly repens and repens narrow-leaf. A kind of plastic feel; harder texture than the stargrass.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

LOL... I never would have thought of that! I meant is it hardy, resiliant, or very delicate in nature?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Sorry, Robert







Yes, this plant is tough to the bone! It is not brittle or soft like many other stem plants. I grow this plant in tanks with or without CO2. They will also do well in tanks with modest lightings; around 2-3wpg.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I thought I would revive this thread instead of starting another one. I am bringing this plant in for the first time, and I have always loved the pictures I have seen of this plant. It looks like a red stargrass!

So help me out here, is this plant easy? How easily does it become red or stay red? How fast does it grow? Does it have a break in period or start growing from day one? Any info or tips would be much appreciated. I was thinking of trying to grow this in tubs outside during the summer. Anyone tried this plant emersed?


----------

